

Red Hat at ISO C++ Standards Meeting 2014 - origamimissile
http://developerblog.redhat.com/2014/05/28/red-hat-iso-c-standards-meeting-february-2014/

======
yoklov
Some of these new sources of undefined behavior are quite concerning.

Converting an enum to a value outside it's range is _extremely_ common, as
enums are frequently used as bitmasks and the like.

The bit about optional will likely break a fair amount of code which performs
functions similar to optional as well.

~~~
cokernel_hacker
It's not quite that bad. Instead, it's the number of bits used by the
enumerators. This makes bitwise operations safe on enumerators because or'ing
and the like will not result in using more bits than any enumerator.

